# Have a good trip!



## *Ginnyminny*

Hi
What does "Have a good trip" mean in the other languages? I have already found some:
German: Gute Reise!
French: Bon voyage!
Italian: Buon viaggio!
Spain: ¡Buen viaje!
Portuguese: Viagem boa!
Russian: Хорошее путешествие!
Dutch: Goede reis!
Greek: Καλό ταξίδι!
Japanese:よい旅行!
Arabic: رحلة سعيدة 
Latin: Bonum iter!
But I need more! Can you help me?


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese it's Suba Gamanak!


----------



## *Ginnyminny*

Is Sinhalese the language the people in Sri Lanka speak?


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese: よい旅行*を*!
Hebrew: !נסיעה טובה


----------



## Becker

*Ginnyminny* said:
			
		

> Is Sinhalese the language the people in Sri Lanka speak?


 
Well, part of the people. The two official languages are Sinhalese and Tamil


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish we say: 
- İyi yolculuklar (have a good trip)
- Yolun(uz) açık olsun (I hope your path will be unobstructed, open)


----------



## *Ginnyminny*

Thanks!´


----------



## maree

Norwegian: God tur!


----------



## panjabigator

Umm.... Hindi:  Shubh Yatra


----------



## *Ginnyminny*

Thanks @ all!
I think this is enough now...
(I wanted to make a card for a very good friend and now there isn't place for more "Have a good trip!" whishs.


----------



## Outsider

Correction:


			
				*Ginnyminny* said:
			
		

> Portuguese: Viagem boa! Boa viagem!


There's also the long version "Faça uma boa viagem!", which is closer to the English phrase.


----------



## panjabigator

Is it the same in Brazillian Portuguese?


----------



## karuna

*In Latvian: 

*The idiomatic expression is: _Laimīgu ceļu!_ (the happy road). But be careful, if you say _Laimīgu taciņu! (_the happy path) then it will a polite way of saying "get away!" and is insulting.

Or one can simply say:
_Novēlu tev jauku ceļojumu! _(Wish you a nice journey)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Srećan put! (Cyrillic: Срећан пут!)


----------



## Chriszinho85

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Is it the same in Brazillian Portuguese?


Yes, it's the same in Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## miu_miu

In swedish it's Ha en trevlig/bra resa!


----------



## kvajak

in Chinese: 旅途愉快


----------



## alby

Croatian : Sretan put

Nataša


----------



## Nineu

In basque:
-  Bidai ona izan!
-  "Ondo ibili!" or "ongi ibili".  It depends on the place you are from.

The first ones means literally "bon voyage" but the second one is more natural.


----------



## Tisia

*Persian:*
*سفر خوش* Safar khosh.
You could also say *به سلامت* 'be salamat' to some one who is travelling. That means 'may nothing bad happen to you'

*Finnish:*
Hyvää matkaa.


Rooz khosh
Tisia


----------



## shaloo

In Telugu: Subha Yatra/ Subha Yaanam/ Subha Prayaa*n*am(hard* n*)

However, Prayaa*n*am is the *very* Telugu word for *journey*.You can find the remaining two words in other languages, but not this one.

And *Subha* means *Happy*

Shaloo

*Edit*: If you want a 100% Telugu way of saying Have a nice trip, it'd be this way....(it may look pretty long though)

*Kshemam gaa Velli ....Laabham gaa Randi* 
(Go safe and come back prosperous)


----------



## Etcetera

The Russian for 'Have a good trip' is actually Счастливого пути!


----------



## panjabigator

I recognize Laabham as meaning the samething in Hindi:  Labh--prosperous, benefit (faidaa).


----------



## panjabigator

Is subha related to shubh for good?


----------



## shaloo

Absolutely Sean.
Subha*m* (Telugu) = Shubh (Hindi) and Laabha*m* (Telugu) = Laabh (Hindi)

Its nice that you started recognising telugu words so well. 
However, remember that most of the words end with either an *-m* or with *a vowel sound* in Telugu (and this is the reason why Telugu is called as the Italien of the East).

Shaloo


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Bengali:* *shubho jatra*


----------



## shaloo

hi Confused linguist !

Welcome here to our forums!

And does jatra have any other meaning besides journey?

I mean......a "fair" kinda thing or a procession? (coz, its that in Telugu)

Shaloo


----------



## panjabigator

I think in Bengali it is spelled with a Ya sound, but the letters are both pronounced like a J...is that correct?  It is definitely the same word as yaatra.


----------



## misdirection

In Filipino, to wish someone to "Have a good trip" we say  "Sige, ingat ka." (translates to "okay, be careful")  or we say  "Sige, ingat ka sa biyahe." (which translates to "okay, be careful on your trip.")


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romanian: 

*Calatorie placuta! *(nice trip!)

 robbie


----------



## Confused Linguist

shaloo said:
			
		

> hi Confused linguist !
> 
> Welcome here to our forums!
> 
> And does jatra have any other meaning besides journey?
> 
> I mean......a "fair" kinda thing or a procession? (coz, its that in Telugu)
> 
> Shaloo


 
Shaloo, I just saw your post and thanks for the welcome.

'Jatra' is derived from from the Sankrit word 'yatra' which means 'journey'.

It can also mean a traditional theatre on an outdoor stage.


----------



## Xerinola

Hi!

Spanish: ¡Buen viaje!
Català: Bon viatge!


----------



## big-melon

Chinese: 一路顺风 or 一帆风顺 or 旅途愉快


----------



## Etznab_12

Hi!
Frankly speaking, in russian it sounds "Счастливого пути!"
since "Хорошее путешествие" is a simple translation: Хорошее=good путешествие=trip
and as you may probably know we have lots of declensions in russian to be kept in mind if you really want to "sound" russian.

cheers,


----------



## westopia

*Ginnyminny* said:


> Hi
> What does "Have a good trip" mean in the other languages? I have already found some:
> German: Gute Reise!
> French: Bon voyage!
> Italian: Buon viaggio!
> *Spain: ¡Buen viaje!*
> Portuguese: Viagem boa!
> Russian: Хорошее путешествие!
> Dutch: Goede reis!
> Greek: Καλό ταξίδι!
> Japanese:よい旅行!
> Arabic: رحلة سعيدة
> Latin: Bonum iter!
> But I need more! Can you help me?


 
Spain is the country.  You mean _spanish_.


----------



## LeMakiyo

kvajak said:


> in Chinese: 旅途愉快


 
or you could say: 一路顺风 (yi lu shun feng) meaning (generally) smooth winds all the way


----------



## Marga H

Hi!
Polish:Szczęśliwej podróży!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

In Danish: God rejse!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Estonian*: õnnelikku reisi!
Head teed!


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Šťastnou cestu! (Lucky trip)

In Lithuanian:
Gero/laimingo kelio! (Good/lucky trip)


----------



## melancholy__

In Tagalog (Filipino), it could be "Magandang byahe"; literally meaning "nice/good trip". 

But "Have a good trip" is roughly "Magkaron ka ng magandang byahe".

Really interesting to see it in other languages though.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _bonan vojaĝon!_


----------



## OldAvatar

robbie_SWE said:


> Romanian:
> 
> *Calatorie placuta! *(nice trip!)



Indeed, but it is not very often used. The classical expression is_ Drum bun!_


----------



## Encolpius

in Hungarian:* Szerencsés utat!*


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Καλό ταξίδι»* [kaˈlo taˈk͡siði] (both neut.) --> _(Have a) Good trip/travel_

MoGr neut *«ταξίδι»* [taˈk͡siði] (neut.) --> _trip, journey, travel, voyage_ < Koine neuter diminutive *«ταξ(ε)ίδιον» tăk͡s(e)ídiŏn* --> initially _purpose_, later, _(milit.) campaign_, since the 2nd c. CE _voyage, excursion, travel_ < Classical 3rd declension deverbative fem. noun *«τάξις» tắk͡sis* (nom. sing.), *«τάξεως» tắk͡sĕōs* (gen. sing.) --> _array, order, line-up_ < Classical v. *«τάσσω» tắssō* --> _to post, align in ranks, establish, put in order, arrange_ (from a possible PIE root *teh₂g- _to arrange_ cf ToB tāś, _commander_, Lith. patogus, _comfortable_, Parthian tagma-dāra, _commander_).


----------



## Messquito

I've never said 一路順風、一帆風順 or 旅途愉快, although I am pretty familiar with them.
I for one would just say 玩得開心 (play happily), it has a broader use (also meaning "have a good time"), but I'd say it's more practical and more common.


----------



## ilocas2

Upper Sorbian:

*Zbožowny puć
Zbožownu jězbu*

direction - home
*Zbožowny dompuć
Zbožownu domjězbu*


----------

